# Freshwater Fishing With Pilchards



## FitzroyFisher (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions as to why someone would be fishing with pilchards in a public freshwater dam near where I live in the southern highlands. :? 
Found a chunk of pilchard by the shoreline. They may have been Yabbying but I have a feeling they know something I don't. ;-) 
Any suggestions, Perhaps what freshwater fish eat Pilchards or has anyone fishes fresh with them before?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

FitzroyFisher said:


> They may have been Yabbying but I have a feeling they know something I don't. ;-)


It's called using a bucket bong, and it's directly related to why you'd think it's a good idea to use pilchards in fresh water.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Pilchards are my father inlaws bait of choice regardless of where or what he's fishing for, as are triple gang hooks.

.......and sometimes he amazes me with his captures.

If fish will take a piece of plastic, why wouldn't they take a pilchard, it's much closer to a real live fish that a lure will ever be.

I'd never do it but.......


----------



## FitzroyFisher (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think they were high :lol: 
And Barrabundy does has he used them in freshwater?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, he's used them in freshwater. I don't know if he's caught anything worthy of mention other than bull sharks but doesn't change the fact he's used them, just like the people you're referring to.


----------



## FitzroyFisher (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> If fish will take a piece of plastic, why wouldn't they take a pilchard, it's much closer to a real live fish that a lure will ever be.


Think you are quite correct Con, many fish are predators on juvenile fish, and a pillie would be seen as prey I feel.

While it's against the law with bait having to be natural for that area, have seen a few anglers over the years using saltwater type baits in the local dam and getting results as well.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I missed the bit about being a dam, I was referring to freshwater parts of our river in my post.

I didn't realise there were restrictions on types of bait in certain areas to be honest. I understand the reasoning for it though, I guess it's to do with the risk of introducing something that could cause problems in a closed environment like that.


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day,

Pilchards, Whitebait and Glassies all work very well in Freshwater lakes and streams as do other baits such as Mussels and Pippies. Any of the Trout species and or Salmon will take them.

Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

ive seen people using squid and prawns in freshwater you never know they maybe fishing for freshwater eels and if they cacth them and throw them out of our water ways it a good thing i have caught eels in freshwater on freshwater bait really big ones around 1.5 mtr long and let me tell you they are ugly lookin things that i dont even wont to touch .


----------



## loosealliance (Mar 15, 2010)

vladimir said:


> ive seen people using squid and prawns in freshwater you never know they maybe fishing for freshwater eels and if they cacth them and throw them out of our water ways it a good thing i have caught eels in freshwater on freshwater bait really big ones around 1.5 mtr long and let me tell you they are ugly lookin things that i dont even wont to touch .


Why would you 'throw them out of our water ways'?


----------



## FitzroyFisher (Mar 27, 2013)

Eels are amazing creatures ugly yes (thats granted) but traveling up and downstream even on land in even harsher conditions than trout would ever bother!
I wouldn't be chucking them out if not putting them to any use! :shock:


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

well I know when people hand feed barramundi in aquariums and private ponds they use pilchards so it makes you wonder.


----------

